# 2007 Sentra 2.0 shuddering/missing when idle/accelerating



## lugmetric (Aug 12, 2016)

hey all, have a 2007 sentra that without any notice, began running really rough today. 

while at idle, and worse with throttle applied, the engine would shudder/seemingly miss a cycle. 

check engine light came on intermittently until i managed to limp it to a mechanic. they informed that they believe it's my spark plugs/ignition coils, and that the total cost of the repair would be around $1800. 

this seems insane to me, even despite the hassle of removing the intake manifold on this particular model. 

any thoughts on what it may be? and i think i need to bring the car to a different mechanic....


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Have you tried doing the basic stuff like cleaning IAC, Throttle Body and MAF sensor? Recently I had to clean those because my idle was rough. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would help if we had more info. How many miles are on the spark plugs as they are due at 105,000 miles? It could be an ignition coil...or coils, but I doubt that it is all of your coils that are failing. What is or are the stored trouble codes? There are other possibilities, of course, such as a bad fuel injector, a failed spark plug tube seal allowing oil into the spark plug well, a failed head gasket, just to name a few. If the shop didn't give you the codes, or, didn't bother to look them up, you can take your car to most auto parts stores and they will retrieve them for you for no cost.


----------

